# Cork 540 Help Please



## burton536 (Jun 29, 2012)

I dont understand the degree of the or how its suppose to look. What manuver should i do dip my right shoulder and swing the left. When am i suppose to land. I'm confused with the trick. I ride goofy footed and I guess I like to spin to the left or backside.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

I wont lie these tricks are better taught in person on snow or a trampoline. But for a backside cork 5. Leave your toe edge throw your shoulders up into the air off the lip. Then twist into your backside spin while dipping your right shoulder toward your back foot. Great time to grab mute. This will send your body off axis and the board out in front of you. Your head should be glued to your left shoulder until you spot you're landing just before you come around 360. At this same time your board will be dropping back underneath you. Time to spot the landing let go of the grab and put them feet back down. It helps if you land toe edge first giving you the chance to land and skid a little if you don't put the board down perfect. Remember stomp you're landing don't just let the board touch the ground. Let me know if any of this is hard to understand I can try and explain further.GL

If you have a chance to work on a trampoline first take it!!


----------



## burton536 (Jun 29, 2012)

The only part I don't understand is my head glued to my left shoulder and the landing part but I understand it a little better.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

burton536 said:


> The only part I don't understand is my head glued to my left shoulder and the landing part but I understand it a little better.


Once you leave the lip you should snap your head from your right shoulder to your left and keep it there until you have spotted your landing over your left (rear) shoulder. This keeps your body spinning as one part instead of separating upper and lower body. As for the landing once you spot it you will start coming out of the tuck and grab put your board down toe edge first (if you have never done this try it with backside 180s first) It helps a ton. 

If you are anywhere near Brooklyn we should work on this on the trampoline. It is an advanced motion that should be learned properly. I know there is no way I can truly explain it on here.GL


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Easiest way to think about backside corked 540 it is like this:

1) Spin by throwing lead shoulder into rear binding. That's what starts the off axis spin.
2) Grab mute (lead hand on toeside of snowboard, between feet) to lock in the rotation.
2) Landing is tricky part. The landing should come into view at about the 360 mark and depending on how much you corked, you'll have to look upwards as well to spot the landing.

The more corked you go, the more you'll have to look upwards to spot the landing as you come out of the corked rotation and land on your feet again.

Here's what it looks like when I do one (it's regular so you have to mirror it for your goofy stance):


----------



## burton536 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks I'm starting to understand a little better I'm near va beach right now I don't think I could goto brooklyn.


----------

